# Penny had her babies! :D (Penny/Harold litter's thread)



## DasIgelPoggie

I don't have photos yet, since they were only born on Saturday morning, but Penny had her first litter! I believe there are three-- she has been a great mommy so far and seems to be taking good care of them. She is an algerian chocolate, and the daddy is a beautiful high-white reverse pinto algerian grey, so I'm excited to see what kind of babies she has! Harold tends to father a lot of split-faced babies and raccoon-masked babies. As soon as they're old enough I'll add photos-- just thought I'd share the news!


----------



## newfie_nurse

Oh Congrats !! Cant wait to see photos of the new little ones


----------



## Alastrina

Hedgie babies! I can't wait for pictures, congratulations for momma and papa hedgie!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

I haven't even seen any yet and I already want them all! Haha I don't think Carlos would appreciate that :lol:

I can hardly wait to see pics!


----------



## LarryT

Congrats!  Praying all goes well!


----------



## PJM

Congratulations!! I'm excited for you! Can't wait until it's picture time!


----------



## shortnerdy

OoooO can't wait for pix! I bet they are going to be a beautiful colouring!!


----------



## Guest

Must have EPIC NOMAGE in the for of baby hedgehog pictures!!!!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

Today I was able to look at the babies-- there are 4 roly-poly hoglets in the nest.  She was being a very good mama, but also wasn't super huffy or stressed. It looks like there are two cinnacots (I don't know if they're dark eyed or not yet lol), one cinnacot snowflake (like his grandpa!), and a dark grey or chocolate pinto. Obviously it's very, very, very early to be sure about any of those-- those are just guesses at what they'll be from the coloring they have so far... I like speculating! I didn't take any pictures just yet, I didn't want to stress her too much at once, but I just thought I'd share!


----------



## LarryT

They sound lovely!  Pics in another week or two, please!


----------



## MissC

Get the spare room ready. I'm on my way and moving in for 7-8 weeks. I am no longer satisfied with baby pics and with my new system, I will see them all in person and save a TON on rent. :lol:


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

Hahahaha ironically, they're IN the spare room!! I recently had a friend stay the night, and before she came over I called her and said "Are you okay with sleeping on the couch? The spare bedroom has my hedgehogs in it and Penny just had her babies, so we can't disturb her." She laughed for about ten minutes. Apparently that's not a normal excuse for most people... :shock: 
:lol:


----------



## cylaura

DasIgelPoggie said:


> Hahahaha ironically, they're IN the spare room!! I recently had a friend stay the night, and before she came over I called her and said "Are you okay with sleeping on the couch? The spare bedroom has my hedgehogs in it and Penny just had her babies, so we can't disturb her." She laughed for about ten minutes. Apparently that's not a normal excuse for most people... :shock:
> :lol:


Hahahaha I love it! So glad everything is going well so far. Four new little babes eeeeeee can't wait!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

JUST KIDDING!!! THERE ARE FIVE BABIES!!! And apparently my very, very, very brief glance at them in a dark room had me VERY misled as to their coloring. Two are dark brown (poss. chocolates), two are tan (poss. cinnacots) and one is very VERY dark, looks black almost (poss. a grey). They are all VERY cute and very fat! Poor mama is pretty tired, I think-- she's being a great mama, but she is on the smaller side for a hedgie, and to have 5 babies in your first litter (or in any litter for that little of a poggie) would be exhausting. Expect pictures on the fifth!


----------



## DexterTheHog

DasIgelPoggie said:


> JUST KIDDING!!! THERE ARE FIVE BABIES!!! And apparently my very, very, very brief glance at them in a dark room had me VERY misled as to their coloring. Two are dark brown (poss. chocolates), two are tan (poss. cinnacots) and one is very VERY dark, looks black almost (poss. a grey). They are all VERY cute and very fat! Poor mama is pretty tired, I think-- she's being a great mama, but she is on the smaller side for a hedgie, and to have 5 babies in your first litter (or in any litter for that little of a poggie) would be exhausting. Expect pictures on the fifth!


Ohmygosh!! Little hedgie baby overload!! I can't wait for pics! So many different colors! 
Good job mama hedgie, Penny! Keep it up!


----------



## PJM

Congratulations on all the babies!!! I'm so excited for you. And for us!


----------



## ReginasMommy

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

I'M SO EXCITED I CAN'T WAIT! PICTURES OF THE BABIES! I LOVE WRINKLY HEDGEHOG BABIES!

(Sorry for the all caps, I am just literally counting the days! The cuteness level of baby hedgies is through the roof, and the fact that there are 5... *faints*)


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

PIIIICCCCTUUUUURRRREEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!      

Since Penny is a first time mama, I didn't want to stress her too much... but she's been SO CHILL. Not for me of course, only for my mom :roll: She doesn't hiss at my mom at all, her quills don't even go up all the way, they just stiffen a little bit. We're waiting for another week before we handle the babies, but my mom was able to snap a few photos. This is with the nesting box lifted off, the inside is lined with a cute blue fleece and aspen shavings (not my favorite option, but since I agreed to let my mom care for Penny and the hoggies in exchange for her pick of the litter, she was worried about the fleece strip nesting material, so she got some aspen shavings as well). My mom has already picked-- the very, very dark little fellow with the black mask is going to be hers. I'm glad to FINALLY have a good look at them and their colorings-- very different than sneaking a glance inside the shadowy box and guessing :roll: They actually look like 3 cinnacot pintos, 1 chocolate, and 1 dark gray/black. The chocolate is reserved for a girl who is a part of the HHC community-- she posted on here about 2 months ago looking for a baby, got in contact with me, passed the test, and is now waiting for her baby!! I'm excited for her to be able to experience hedgehog ownership! 

Anyway, without further ado... THE BABIES!

[attachment=2:3g9mk2wx]pennyharold2hhc.jpg[/attachment:3g9mk2wx]

[attachment=1:3g9mk2wx]pennyharold6.2.jpg[/attachment:3g9mk2wx]

[attachment=0:3g9mk2wx]pennyharold7hhc.jpg[/attachment:3g9mk2wx]


----------



## Guest

DAWWWWW

So gosh darn cute!

They're all adorable!


----------



## MissC

Will fight your mom for the dark one. :twisted: I think I can take her. And that baby would look sooooo perfect cuddled in the cage we're building. 

Mine. :twisted: 

Your mom doesn't do Judo or Karate or something, does she? Just checking. :?


----------



## hanhan27

Oh. Em. Gee. They are SO cute! I want to squeal. I even showed my mom the pictures, and she thinks baby hedgies are strange looking :lol:


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

Thanks all! I think they're pretty perfect myself, but I might be a tiny bit biased. :lol: 

Hahaha MissC, she doesn't do judo, but I think she'd probably bust a few moves to keep that little one-- she's kind of fallen in love with that mask! She loves the dark faces, and his is honestly the darkest I've ever seen (other than Eriza's, but she doesn't have a full mask because she's a pinto). It's straight up BLACK. A couple of them got the trademark Igel (their grandpa) little white drip down the back, it's pretty cute  

I'll be posting more pictures on Friday when I handle them!


----------



## PJM

Such sweet, precious babies!! So cute!!

MissC - I think Judo or Karate would be a good name for your next hedgie.


----------



## cylaura

Awwwww they are all so darn cute! It must be so hard to resist the temptation to snuggle them all. :? Can't wait to see more pictures!

PJM: I agree; I think Judo and Sumo would go great together!


----------



## moothecow

Oh man, this is what happens when I go on vacation - I miss news like THIS! I just stumbled on this thread, and YYAAAAAAAYYYY CONGRATULATIONS! They're ridiculously cute. I WANT THEM ALL. Would come and steal them ninja stylez, except then I'd get beat up by both your mom and Miss C...


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

I have been handling them for a couple of days now, and good lord these things are so precious!! We have 3 girls and 2 boys. The females are Siili (my mom's new baby :roll: ), Sierra, and Charlie. The boys are Tango and Victor.  And now... MOAARRR PHHOOOOOOTTOOOOOZZZ!! :mrgreen:

[attachment=2:fqw0lihk]pennyharoldcharlie2.jpg[/attachment:fqw0lihk]

[attachment=1:fqw0lihk]pennyharoldsierra1.jpg[/attachment:fqw0lihk]

[attachment=0:fqw0lihk]pennyharoldsiili1.jpg[/attachment:fqw0lihk]

I'm adding the boys photos (and then some) in the next few posts  ALSOO... Speculation on color is welcome, I suck at IDing colors. I know they are still much too young to know for sure, but it's still kinda fun to get an idea!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

...and le boys!

[attachment=2:bfd977l0]pennyharoldtango1.jpg[/attachment:bfd977l0]

[attachment=2:bfd977l0]pennyharoldtango1.jpg[/attachment:bfd977l0]

[attachment=0:bfd977l0]pennyharoldtango2.jpg[/attachment:bfd977l0]


----------



## Guest

You ever hear that song hide your wife hide your kids?

Well you best hide your hedgehogs! Cause those are all worth of doing time for the crime of hedgienapping! XD


----------



## ReginasMommy

So. Cute.

Need. Now.


----------



## TeddysMommy

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!  

More pictures! (I dont want to be bossy...  ) I think everyone else wants them too!


----------



## Rainy

Those babies are adorable!!! I could eat them up!


----------



## hanhan27

TeddysMommy said:


> More pictures! (I dont want to be bossy...  ) I think everyone else wants them too!


Well if you don't want to be bossy, I will be  More pictures puhLEASE! They are too cute. I almost can't handle it. :shock: (Almost=key word, hehe)


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

I promise I will post more pictures soon!!!  I am a little bit in love with them. I love them all... but certain babies make it so tempting to keep more than I should!! :? Especially when they're all peach-fuzzy and cuddly and stuff :roll: I'm a push over for hedgies, it's a well known fact! Thanks for all your compliments guys, I'll pass them along to the hardworking mommy in form of wormies


----------



## PJM

*Gasp!* Such adorable babies! They are so lovely!! I bet you are having the time of your life right about now.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

Just an update-- Victor, Charlie, and Sierra have all been reserved by people on the list. The fact that none of them have chosen Tango makes it even HARDER for me to NOT keep him hahaha. I'm going to take pictures of each of the new owners with their babies on pick-up, I'll ask if I can post them here-- it's always fun to see who chose who!


----------



## kelybely

Aww Tengo is cute.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

Aw thanks!!  He's so insanely sweet. There was a lady emailing me about buying him, but when I sent out the questionnaire, she refused to fill it out ("This is silly, I'm USDA certified I don't need to do this!"), and then wanted to take him home at 4 WEEKS OLD ("It's a four hour drive from here and we're going this weekend, so I want to pick him up now. I'm experienced enough to take him early."), and when I said no (then called my mom, consulted, and decided to turn her down as a potential home) emailed me back saying she didn't want him if she couldn't take him this weekend. She never asked about his personality, his health, anything-- just wanted a pinto male, she didn't care which. I will never let any of my babies go to someone who cares so little about them as individuals, especially a breeder.

More pictures on Wednesday!!


----------



## Guest

DasIgelPoggie said:


> Aw thanks!!  He's so insanely sweet. There was a lady emailing me about buying him, but when I sent out the questionnaire, she refused to fill it out ("This is silly, I'm USDA certified I don't need to do this!"), and then wanted to take him home at 4 WEEKS OLD ("It's a four hour drive from here and we're going this weekend, so I want to pick him up now. I'm experienced enough to take him early."), and when I said no (then called my mom, consulted, and decided to turn her down as a potential home) emailed me back saying she didn't want him if she couldn't take him this weekend. She never asked about his personality, his health, anything-- just wanted a pinto male, she didn't care which. I will never let any of my babies go to someone who cares so little about them as individuals, especially a breeder.
> 
> More pictures on Wednesday!!


Wow...haha that's just silly, but if that person is telling the truth about being a breeder it makes me feel bad for the hedgies which are probably just sold for profit and USDA or not I assume their not concerned with genetics  So sad

Good for you for turning down such a irresponsible person


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

She was just being too cute, I couldn't NOT post this picture until tomorrow. But there WILL be more of all of them tomorrow! This is of Charlie, the little cinnacot female  She was being extra curious and brave today and wanted to climb EVERYWHERE!

[attachment=0:33npkndq]pennyharoldcharlie3.jpg[/attachment:33npkndq]


----------



## hanhan27

She is so cute! I think she's my favorite lol.  

I totally agree with your decision to not let one of your babies go to that "breeder".


----------



## JLF1995

Why would the breeder act like that to get a hold of a hedgehog that was not ready to leave it's mother yet! I just bugs me and makes me upset. I have looked at the babies pictures and I think all of them are sooooo cute. Keep on posting the little cuties.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

More pictures! Like I promised!  They are all so sweet-- the only one that isn't a complete snuggle bug is Victor, and even Victor chills out after a second. All the babies are now spoken for by RESPONSIBLE people (none of them are breeders, and none of them are like that creep that wanted to take Tango TODAY, even though they are BARELY four weeks :evil: ). Anyway-- THE PICTURES!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

All of Izzy (what my mom named her lil baby!)


----------



## lehaley

Oh my gosh, I am absolutely in LOVE with that first picture of Victor. I just squealed so loud that there's a good chance one of my neighbors will come over to make sure I'm not dying.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

Aaaand Tango 

Charlie and I cuddled for a bit, and she was snuggled into me so adorably that I couldn't get myself to move and grab my phone to take a picture!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

I can't believe that creep wanted a baby hedgie prematurely, AND refused to fill out a questionarre, ((If she was such a USDA-certified 'expert', why didn't she just fill it out with all the right answers, instead of rudely refusing!?)) AND was pushy about it as if she could boss you around over YOUR hedgebabies! :evil: Kudos to you for refusing her. It would NOT have gone down without some harsh words if I were involved.... :| That's one reason I don't think I could ever breed or be a breeder... I think I can handle the animals and babies, but I can't handle people like that so well :lol:

Anyway, it calms me down and cheers me up very much to see these adorable photos and knowing they are in such safe hands. They seem to be growing up so fast!  I aaaaaam _incredibly_ jealous of Izzy  I don't think Carlos would mind a little sister, if it doesn't work out with your mom, send Izzy my way!!  ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shetland

They are all gorgeous, but I must admit I am in love with Victor!


----------



## ReginasMommy

I don't care that they're already claimed, they're MINE :twisted: 

They're so cute, all of them make me wanna squeal!


----------



## PJM

Aawwwwe! They are all so amazingly precious!! I have to admit, I am also a big fan of Victor. Got a soft spot for the grumpies. :lol:


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

Hahahaha you know we're all hedgie lovers here when we LIKE the fact that Victor's a little huffy boy!! :lol: They're all so good though. I can't believe they'll be leaving me in 15 days!  But the thing that always makes it easier for me is seeing the babies with their new families, and sme really great hedgie owners are in the works here. One of them (Charlie's new mom) has even built her baby the fanciest dig-box I've ever seen! They all have created C&C cages, and all have either purchased Comfort Wheels or CSW/CSBWs. They have all definitely done their research  Anyway-- here are a few pictures from my camera of Sierra, as many as I could get before my camera died anyway!


----------



## PJM

Little Precious!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

The last pictures of the babies unless the new families consent to their photos being put up! The babies turn 6 weeks tomorrow! They will all be going home soon, and Penny couldn't be more excited :roll: She wants her space back! They are all so so sweet, it's hard to part with them, but the people they're going to will love them just as much if not more!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

The rest of the babies


----------



## cylaura

Awwwww, such adorable babies! I'm sure you must be a little sad to see them go, but at least you will get to visit Izzy with your mom! 

I love the way their colors go from dark to light - like a little hedgie rainbow!


----------

